# Plugins für Eclipse



## Tomate_Salat (7. Sep 2011)

Hi, 

auf mich wartet in Zukunft wohl bald ein JEE-Projekt und da will ich mich schonmal anfangen schlau zu machen. Momentan experementiere ich mit JBoss web tools herum. Was mich stört: Ich arbeite mich in JSF 2.0 ein und um ManagedBeans in der CodeCompletion angezeigt zu bekommen, muss ich diese explizit in der faces-config.xml eintragen (obwohl, afaik, JSF 2.0 ohne diese xml-Datei auskommen soll). Ich habe auch andere IDEs ausprobiert (Intellij IDEA, NB 6.9), bei denen war das angenehmer. Aber ich würde gerne bei Eclipse bleiben.

Meine Frage: mit was für Plugins arbeitet ihr in Eclipse?


----------



## Atze (7. Sep 2011)

ich hab atm garkeins dazu installiert, mir reicht (momentan) der umfang der eclipse Indigo EE version. 

edit:
garnich, svn natürlich  subversive


----------



## Tomate_Salat (7. Sep 2011)

Die habe ich auch noch seperat hier rumliegen. Aber das mit den ManagedBeans stört mich einfach iwie :-/


----------



## waldek87 (8. Sep 2011)

Die JBoss Tools für JSF benutze ich für die Bearbeitung von den xhtml-Dateien. Das bietet mir Code-Completion für die Tags an, sowie für die Beans und deren Attribute / Funktionen.


----------



## Gast2 (9. Sep 2011)

Installier dir die wpt tools mit den jboss tools. In der faces-config musst du keine Beans eintragen, wenn du Annotation benutzt.
Web Tools Platform (WTP) Project sind normal bei der JEE Distribution vorhanden.
Nicht vergessen für CDI ne leere beans.xml anzulegen. Aber sollte Eclipse schon machen wenn du dein dynamisches Web Projekt richtig konfigurierst und anlegst. Unter Modify kannst du sagen was du alles verwendest JPA2.0, JSF Version, CDI, JAX-RS usw usw. und wenn du alles richtig eingestellt hast legt dir Eclipse alle wichtigen config Datein an.


----------



## nocturne (12. Sep 2011)

Veileicht bist du mit dem JBDS  (JBoss Developer Studio) besser dran. Grüße.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (13. Sep 2011)

@SirWayne: Jein. Eclipse erkennt die Annotationen anscheinend nicht richtig, sodass ich keine code-completion für diese habe. Also klar: letztendlich funktioniert es, aber ich hätte eben gerne diese code-completion 
@nocturne: werde ich bei gelegenheit mal ausprobieren


----------



## Gast2 (14. Sep 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> @SirWayne: Jein. Eclipse erkennt die Annotationen anscheinend nicht richtig, sodass ich keine code-completion für diese habe. Also klar: letztendlich funktioniert es, aber ich hätte eben gerne diese code-completion



Welche suchst du denn? Also bei mir sind alle da...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Sep 2011)

Angenommen ich erstelle mir ein ManagedBean (und trage dieses nicht in die faces-config.xml ein). Will ich dieses dann in einer (.xhtml)-Seite verwenden, z.B. so: [c]<hutputText value="#{sampleBean.name}" />[/c] wird das zwar funktionieren, aber für das Bean bekomme ich meine Code-completion erst, wenn es in der faces-config.xml steht.


----------



## Gast2 (15. Sep 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Angenommen ich erstelle mir ein ManagedBean (und trage dieses nicht in die faces-config.xml ein). Will ich dieses dann in einer (.xhtml)-Seite verwenden, z.B. so: [c]<hutputText value="#{sampleBean.name}" />[/c] wird das zwar funktionieren, aber für das Bean bekomme ich meine Code-completion erst, wenn es in der faces-config.xml steht.



Mit JEE6 benutzt du die Annotation javax.inject.Named wegen CDI 
@ManagedBean vs @Named (JSF forum at JavaRanch).
Öffnest die xhtml Seite mit dem Web Page Editor (Dann hast du Code Completion bei Beans) und sogar eine GUI Vorschau. Legst eine leere beans.xml für CDI und eine leere faces-config.xml an. 
Die Dateien legt Eclipse normalerweise alle für dich schon an, wie gesagt wenn du willst auch die persistence config und andere Einstellungen siehe
Web Tools Platform 3.2 News

Keine Ahnnung obs auch mit ManagedBean geht ich habe bis jetzt immer JEE6 vewendet


----------

